# Recode ULF control module



## letnes (Jul 2, 2005)

I am hearing some popping and crackling when I am using my bluetooth phone in a 2003 e46.

The troubleshooting section of the installation instructions says if there is a popping noise the ULF control module might have to be recoded. Has anyone experienced the crackling popping sounds? Did you have to recode?

How much is it to recode at a dealership?


Thanks.


----------



## ambishop (Oct 5, 2003)

The crackling and poping is related to the first generation ULF module. Unfortunetly that ULF module has issues http://www.bimmernav.com/ulfchanges.html

BMW's ULF module vendor made some significant changes from the first generation ULF module to the new version. The crackling that you describe is due to the Bluetooth radio frequency not being optimized. The poor audio quality is due to an old DSP that does not provide good audio quality.

Sorry to hear about your issue, but it is very common with the first generation ULF module.


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

Any idea where to purchase just the 5th Gen ULF module? I would like to upgrade the 1st Gen ULF in my X5 as the sound quality is not that good due to DSP.


----------



## ambishop (Oct 5, 2003)

Try www.bimmernav.com or [email protected]


----------

